
Git-appraise: Distributed code review system for Git repos - ktt
https://github.com/google/git-appraise
======
jonahx
Upvoted because this looks cool and I'm definitely your target audience. The
README doesn't give me a great sense of how this actually works, though. A 5
minute video, or even a hypothetical example with some screenshots intermixed,
would help a lot.

~~~
dominotw
[https://github.com/google/git-appraise-
eclipse](https://github.com/google/git-appraise-eclipse)

------
flyinprogramer
This seems like an awesome tool. Sadly my comment has more to do with Go, as
I'm new to the language and trying to learn.

When building a tool that uses git I'm wondering if it is better practice to
use git2go
([https://github.com/libgit2/git2go](https://github.com/libgit2/git2go)) or to
do what this author did which is wrap the git command line tool:
[https://github.com/google/git-
appraise/blob/master/repositor...](https://github.com/google/git-
appraise/blob/master/repository/git.go#L37-L42)

~~~
ghthor
Nothing wrong with calling the git command directly since this isn't an app
that needs to scale past 1 human user. It could be some busy work in the
future to translate it all into git2go, I have a project like this. It's a
personal tool I use to write my journal and it wraps git to manage the entry
data by placing it in a git repository.

------
nine_k
I always thought that built-in comments and docs are an excellent feature of
Fossil [1], and wished git had it.

Kudos to the author.

[1]: [http://www.fossil-scm.org](http://www.fossil-scm.org)

------
ktt
What's interesting is that this project seems to be using itself for code
review.

Clone the repo and then fetch notes manually:

    
    
        git fetch origin refs/notes/*:refs/notes/*
    

After installing it through "go get" check existing code reviews with "git
appraise list".

There are notes from Jenkins and comments from developers as far as I can see.

Seems to be a little bit slow on my computer but the idea is really brilliant.

------
secure
I can’t find any mention of GUI frontends for git-appraise.

While I prefer to write code in my terminal, I like to switch settings for
reviewing code — with GitHub’s Pull Requests, I can just do it in the browser.
Can I use git-appraise in my browser? Is there a stand-alone tool?

~~~
rco8786
Looks like it's a standalone cli tool but I imagine you could get it to work
with something like kdiff

------
pm90
How does this compare w.r.t Gerrit?

I see that an advantage is that it doesn't require server-side setup. But
wouldn't one require some sort of central repo to coordinate code reviews and
CI tests?

~~~
e40
To me it looks like something that could be used to implement Gerrit, but it
doesn't come close to what Gerrit offers, having used it for a few years now.
Gerrit is excellent at what it does.

~~~
amiraliakbari
I like Gerrit features, but it always seemed too complicated to integrate into
usual coding workflow, especially with people always even complaining about
git being "hard to use". This tools seems simpler compared to Gerrit, and more
flexible compared to GitHub pull requests.

I would appreciate advices on introducing Gerrit to my team and make it
somehow transparent in development workflow.

~~~
alblue
I wrote about Gerrit a few years ago:

[http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/02/someday.html](http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/02/someday.html)

I recorded a video showing how it worked together:

[http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/02/gerrit-git-review-with-
jen...](http://alblue.bandlem.com/2011/02/gerrit-git-review-with-jenkins-
ci.html)

Once you understand the workflow it's actually easy to adopt. The biggest
challenge is getting people to think in terms of push requests instead of pull
requests. If you configure the remote as "git config push
HEAD:refs/for/master" then it becomes as simple as doing "git push" to upload
changes.

------
tremguy
Seems solid, are there any editors for this?

~~~
procrastitron
There's an Eclipse plugin, if that's what you mean:
[https://github.com/google/git-appraise-
eclipse](https://github.com/google/git-appraise-eclipse)

------
thesorrow
Nice ! I guess storing issues and comments is possible too ?

~~~
procrastitron
Yes, this includes comments.

------
soinus
Damn, feeling completely dumb. I have installed the tool, and am trying it on
one of my projects. After I do some local commits `git-appraise request`
returns `There are no commits included in the review request`. Is there any
tutorial or more documentation available somewhere? Or do I need to dig into
its code to find the issue?

------
m4dc4pXXX
Trying to use this and I get "exit status 128" for all reasonable invocations
of "git appraise request ...".

Looks seriously cool and I am sad!

------
ubercow
How does this handle identity? For example, what's preventing me from just
changing my name and reviewing myself?

~~~
ktt
Probably the same way that git handles author and committer fields see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10005577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10005577)

